# EoM Cheat Sheets



## donm61873 (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm was about to work up something for me to use for my NPCs, but I thought I might ask if anyone had already done something similar...


----------



## Kemrain (Aug 27, 2004)

I'd *like* to see these. Please, make and share!

 - Kemrain the Terminally Greedy.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 29, 2004)

What exactly do you mean by a 'cheat sheet'?


----------



## donm61873 (Oct 14, 2004)

This is what happens when you get sent by your company away for a bit...

Cheat Sheet for EoM: Basically, a doublesided small-type page with all the modifiers for use with rapid on the fly spell casting 

I'll see if I can dummy one up.


----------

